# HTC EVO Design 4G - Root?



## Zedd (Feb 6, 2012)

Is there any way to root a newly purchased EVO Design 4G? Everything I've tried so far doesn't work, including this: http://rootzwiki.com/_/articles/htc-super-tool-roots-unlocks-many-htc-devices-r269

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## joshua.worth (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes pm me for more info

Hero S ICS 4.0.3 Sense 3.6


----------

